# LF: Mounting/Balancing Tires



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,
Where are all the car guys at? Anyone out there can mount/balance tires?

Bingerz


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

A while back I used to work for a garage and would do some mount and balances. AFAIK the equipment is specialized and pretty expensive, so you are probably limited to people who work at garages/tire shops or have access to them. It's not the type of gear even a major car buff would own for personal use.(unless they have serious $$$)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lots of dirt bike guys will have a machine at home that they could put tires onto rims, but as for balancing you're going to have to go to a shop. Like mcrocker said, that's real expensive equipment


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

KAL offers a life time balancing service if you purchase your tires there - but you really pay for it at the front end. If you are dealing with winter /summer tires remounting & balancing, I found it much cost effective to get an extra set off CL and do the mounting yourself to save the line up as well. I don't bother balancing unless there is reason for me to suspect they are out of balance.

Check out Sorat Wheels & Tires in N. Vanc. Have not used them yet myself but quoted prices are awesome. Don't mind hearing feedback from people who might have used them.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

@mcrocker, yeah i was looking for someone who was working at a shop who had access to the machinery already. times like these make me miss my bro more. he lives on the east coast...when i lived out there he would handle all my car needs for a pack of cigs. id have to pay for parts, but for labor...it was anything from like cigs to dinner.

@gklaw, i'll remember them...i'll look them up for next time just in case....i ended up going to canadian tire and getting it done. that's exactly what i did, picked up a set for CL and mounted my snow tires on them. i was calling all these places and they were telling me they were too busy to do em. im thinking to myself...it take about 10 mins to do ea. rim, how can they be that busy? afterwards, my bro tells me that i should've told them i had another set of rims and they weren't on the car. i had to tell them i just needed the tires mounted onto the rims. i didn't know that...i thought mounting/balancing was specific enough. anyways...it's done. 

can i ask what kinda work you got quoted over there?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Got quotes for new tires - price is almost as good as TireRack.

I did get very lucky on CL last year. Set of good blizzard winter tires on factory rims for both my Audi for $400 and BMW SUV for $550. The Eco fee and misc charges and tax are more than that these days.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

that's a good price, wow...factory rims and snow tires for 400 and 550? i've been scouring CL for months and have never come close to prices like those. i was only looking for some steelies and ppl were selling their used ones for more than what new would cost at Canadian Tire! By chance I came across this guy selling factory rims for a grand caravan for cheap and they're the same measurements as my nissan SUV, so i picked it up quick! they're not the prettiest, but they were cheap for some alloy rims. 

I actually bought my tires off TireRack...they're the cheapest I've ever seen them. When I declared them at the border (I sweared I prayed before), the officer let me go w/o duty. I was so relieved!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yep. Lucky finds and the owners had like 20 emails in 5 minutes type of thing. To think about it, I actually also picked up a set of Audi with Micheline Exalto for $400. Both sets of Audi rims/tires are only 5 minutes drive from me as well - just plain luck to be searching at the right minute and went pick them up no question asked right the way. And of course, thank the owners for the wonderful deals.

Funny thing was for the BMW alloy rims and tire set. Some idiot went there the night before and tried to bargain for $50 and did not take them - sad but lucky for me. One rim alone at dealer was over $600!

I sold my set of Villager steel rims with almost brand new Michelin X-ice last winter in less than 24 hours for I think $400 when people were asking ridiculously $700 - $900 a set. New with warranty and life time balance, puncture repair and stuff may be $1,200.

CL is definitely getting crazy over the past two years even for aquarium stuff. There are lowballer trying to buy and sell and make a few $ and there are unaware or desperate buyers who would pay too much for old stuffs.

There are lots of ridiculous sellers and buyers out there these days. Adding to that are junk dealers. I browse for tools most of the time. Have to screen through too much nonsense for something reasonable. Getting to the point it is not worthwhile any more plus I found most of what I need already.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't have them service at Canadian Tire! My previous co-worker lost one of her tires while driving down the lougheed from Maple Ridge! It was shortly after she had her tires serviced at CT. 
And my personal experience - they told me that they are not able to fix my flat tire and I needed two new tires instead (while shop was completely empty and about 5 service people were standing there doing nothing). I took my car to Fountain Tire instead and they fixed it in less than 20mins without questions/comments. I've been driving with fixed tire ever since with no problem. I also heard few other bad stories about CT from my friends if you want to hear more


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn that sucks! sure why not...i'd like to hear them! and which locations...i'd like to stay clear of those ones!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

now you got me thinking, when i get off work a few mins...im gonna make sure my lugnuts are on tight enough. lol!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Checked them when i got out and found two lugnuts needed tightening. Youd think theyd make sure stuff was on tight. Thx for posting up and warning me!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

!!!!! What ? I would complaint big time ! What if my wife and kids got in an accident because of that ?

KAL has a clause to tell you to bring the tires back to re-torque after 100kM. Pretty sure Canadians Tires has the same fine prints. In general, I won't feel good having a department store service my vehicles - I don't buy grocery at my car dealer.

That's one of the reason I keep complete set to do change over myself. Save time, $ and surprises. The time it take to drives to the shop and back, I am done and enjoying my coffee.

You can get compressor impact gun and jack for less than $200 these days.

I believe even the apprentice at KAL damaged my car by jacking at the wrong place. Did not catch them on the act but they were the only one who ever jacked my car up beside the dealers. 

Watch for torque wrench on sale at Princes Auto $20 - $30. KMS regularly have reconditioned impact gun cheap. Bought one 20 years ago for $25 - still going strong.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A great place to get tire work done is Willowbrook Tire next to the Kia place @ the langley bypass & Fraser hwy, good guys!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are ever on the market for a new set, I've crossed the border and got them at Discount Tire. Install and drive home! Their prices are close to Tire Rack and no shipping fees as well. I've done it a few times now and its been a good experience so far. Prices locally can't even come close. When I ask locals to match, they typically just decline. Volco Tires used to come close, but they seem to have drifted up in prices. I think Costco has put a lot of pressure on the local shops. Not sure if they even care to compete any more.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

two words, everybody - Abbsry Tires. The one in Fleetwood gave me great deals and service more than once. Be proactive with them and you won't be sorry!!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Check out Sorat Wheels & Tires in N. Vanc. Have not used them yet myself but quoted prices are awesome. Don't mind hearing feedback from people who might have used them.


I deal with the guys at Sorat. They're good and hoenst. Sometimes forgetful because they're busy but pricing and service is top notch.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

gklaw said:


> !!!!! What ? I would complaint big time ! What if my wife and kids got in an accident because of that ?
> 
> KAL has a clause to tell you to bring the tires back to re-torque after 100kM. Pretty sure Canadians Tires has the same fine prints. In general, I won't feel good having a department store service my vehicles - I don't buy grocery at my car dealer.
> 
> ...


What I remember from my garage days is that you should always re-torque alloy wheels in particular after torquing the first time and driving for a while. Since they are much softer than the steel wheels they have more of a tendency to move a bit as they seat themselves. Alloy wheels seem to be the vast majority of the wheels out there these days, so that policy at KAL makes sense.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im a licensed mechanic so if anyone has any other questions feel free to ask me. All wheels should be torqued no matter what. I also worked at kaltire a few years ago. They want you to come back after 100km for a re torque. Rarely did we find lugs that had backed off but it can happen. If you are worried about your wheel torque go to Kaltire and get them to check them. Just pretend you are back for your 100km check up. Even if you have never been there before. Making the customer return to have them re torqued is a just a way for them to cover there butts. We actually had a wheel come off a customers vehicle right after they left the shop. Glad I wasnt the manager that had to deal with that. Also no need to buy a compressor to get those lug nuts off. Canadian tire has some decent electric impact guns that go on sale every now and than. They work great for taking wheels off at home.


----------

